# Quality of parts from NAPA????



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I am the only person that is starting to get a little dissapointed with the quality of parts that they sell?? I recently bought a new (not rebuilt) water pump when i got home i had to bring it straight back because the gasket wouldnt even line up with the pump  So they gave me a different one which was better but i still wasnt that impressed with the quality of the product. So i got the truck back together everything worked great now today its making a humming/chirping noise I am preety sure its the bearings in the new pump:realmad: I dont know what to do now it could be something else but i dont really know how to tell. I am sure if i brought it back they would give me another one but that doesnt make up for the fact that i have to spend a couple hours and a couple gallons of coolant changing out the pump. So what do you guys think i should do wait and see if it gets better or pull the pump and try another one?? 

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They've been like that a long time I used to plan an extra trip for mistakes . I think they're the only ones who still have a core charge for rear brakes.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Ya i took the belt off and turned the "new" pump manually and its definately making noise. Does anybody recomend recomend any particular part store? around me i have Napa Oreily Checker


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

To be quite honest, they probably all get their parts from the same supplier. Your best bet is to go online and get an aftermarket one, from like summitracing.com. Better quality and you can get one with a higher flow rate to help keep the truck cool


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive bought a lot of stuff from summit racing they are great but i cant afford an aftermarket one now ive dumped like $1500 into my truck within the past week and i havent had a GOOD storm to plow since christmas.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

LOL, boy that stinks!!!!!!! I would try O'Reilly or Checker. I know Checker is the same as Murray's here and I really havent had any issues with the parts from them.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;526447 said:


> To be quite honest, they probably all get their parts from the same supplier. Your best bet is to go online and get an aftermarket one, from like summitracing.com. Better quality and you can get one with a higher flow rate to help keep the truck cool


too cool is never a good thing either thou. and summit is the way to go with buying anything shipd to ur door and no problems


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

if you turn wrench's for a living your'll know the story of the parts man LOL wrong part , my computer stays it works , ahhh it will fit LOL the story goes on and on . it maybe little bit more but ac-delco prob be a better bet for engine parts . honestly i haven't had alot of problems with napa stuff i do prefer it over advance or autozone i gave up on carquest in my area . i can say napa quality is coming down if cost and everyone wants stuff cheaper


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

o reillys here is always pretty good quality parts, thats where a lot of shops get their stuff from in this area


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I had similar issues with quality of breaks from napa vs autozone.

My truck is a 2003 chevy 1500 and my wifes is a dodge 1500. Both have 4 wheel disc breaks that have the same sliding type caliper set-up (on both you cant just pull the two bracket bolts and pull the pads out, you either have to take the slide bolts out or pull the two halves apart) those that have done these breaks will know what I am talking about.

Anyways, I did both breaks and rotors at the same time and I bought the chevy ones at napa (tru-stop) and the dodge at autozone (duralast). Because napa was cheaper by $30 all together on the chevy and autozone was cheaper for the dodge.

When I did the breaks on the chevy, the pads didn't want to fit into the caliper. The body was too long and the notches where it slides in the housing was too small. When I finally got it together an test drove it, they squeek like crazy. I thought they would wear in but it is now 5000mi later and still just as bad.

The dodge breaks went together perfictally and havent made a noise since day one.

I have always done my own breaks on everything I own and have always used Autozone and Advanced and never had a problem. This is the first time I have used napa breaks and it will be the last too.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Ya, talk to me about brakes!!! In the past month I've had to do both fronts AND rears on my '04 Dodge 1 ton SRW. First the backs starting grinding so, while it was starting to snow we had the truck laid up in the shop,not ever a good thing. Not too bad-nothing went wrong,just having to do it sucks. Back pads $87 -and they're smaller than the fronts!!! Bumper to Bumper Auto parts.
The following week the fronts started grinding! Its like "Oh ****, what next"! So I pull those apart. They where only 1/2 worn. WTF??!! The "squealers" wheren't even close. I changed 'em anyhow and not a peep out of 'em since. I have a feeling the old pads came from NAPA as I've bought alot of pads from them. The new ones are from Auto Zone made by Bendix and come w/ a coupon that you'll get a second set when these wear out so, basically 2 pair for the price of 1. The new pads where only $52 and are alot bigger than the rears. Go figure.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just redid the van I put Bendix on. So when I burned them out they replaced them no questions.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Well i brought the old new pump to napa and they gave me my money back and a gallon of coolant. i went to orielly auto and i got one there. the napa one said made in china this one says assembled in america with foriegn parts lol at least thats a step in the right direction


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ABES;527515 said:


> Well i brought the old new pump to napa and they gave me my money back and a gallon of coolant. i went to orielly auto and i got one there. the napa one said made in china this one says assembled in america with foriegn parts lol at least thats a step in the right direction


Ya. made by Mexicans and assembled by Chinese!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

grandview;527517 said:


> Ya. made by Mexicans and assembled by Chinese!


HAHA thats a good one grandview.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

grandview;527517 said:


> Ya. made by Mexicans and assembled by Chinese!


u got it backwards isnt it made my china and put together inside out by mexicans


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

The one good thing that has come from these junk parts is i am getting damn good at switching out a water pump lol. I am going to let is set overnight before i start the truck to let the rtv on the gaskets seal and dry good.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I am an ASE certified auto parts specialist and auto body tech. I also used to work for NAPA and I was a manager of a store of another co. All I can say is you get what you pay for. However some times a bad new part slips Thur. Did you get the lifetime warranty or the cheaper one?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes it was the one with the lifetime warrenty i always buy parts brand new (not reman) and parts with the lifetime warrenty. The service at NAPA is good but there parts are not up to par.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have always used NAPA parts and have never really had a problem with the parts there however I do not buy the cheapest item that they offer. I use my truck so I but the better parts that cost more money. It is true that you get what you pay for. I am not bashing anyone and I am not saying NAPA is the best out there, but most of the time people buy the cheapest parts and expect the best quality.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

yancy;527949 said:


> I have always used NAPA parts and have never really had a problem with the parts there however I do not buy the cheapest item that they offer. I use my truck so I but the better parts that cost more money. It is true that you get what you pay for. I am not bashing anyone and I am not saying NAPA is the best out there, but most of the time people buy the cheapest parts and expect the best quality.


I bought the most expensive one NAPA had for sale. Both of them were junk. Its a shame because i used to really like NAPA the guys that work there are smart they know there stuff and are very helpful but that doesnt matter if all the parts they sell are sub par quality.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I am not saying that NAPA is the best out there ethier, But one thing that I have learned working in part stores is the parts that they sell in parts stores are after market and usually are not made by the same company that makes the ones for the dealer.payup


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've usually had good luck with Napa but Not the same with Advance or Auto-zone.Their electrical rebuild parts are simply cleaned up and painted--that's it.Once I had an alternator of theirs that wasn't charging{after a 4 hr. R+R},replaced with a Napa one and was fine.Went back to get my money back and they insisted from their test machine,it was charging.Got it back.And on my Chevy V-30,I've been through 3 of their Chinese steel front rotors--talk about ugly---it takes no time at all for the inside of the rotor to completely take away it's chrome appearance and get pitted rusty looking.Just say NO to any major part from either store.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've had about all the same luck with parts' stores. But, I'm usually there with my brother or dad who're self-mechanics and know what they're looking for, so 90% of the time we get the right part the first time.

Screw-ups happen, and I've had what happened here happen to me once, I think. It was brake calipers. They gave us the wrong ones like 4 times...


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I like napa and carquest. I don't have a napa close by but when I was in Mississippi after katrina they were the only one that had the part I needed which made them gods. I happen to think the parts at autozone are the worst. A lifetime warranty is worthless if you have to keep replacing the part. Their rotors like mentioned above are the cheapest steel they could find in china. TI think they come from the factory warped. The fuel pumps are junk that last about 6-8 months if you get that lucky. I think napa and carquest have the best parts and a staff that have a clue. The kids at autozone/ advanced I don't think could spell car let alone help you find a part. " It's not in the computer dude?" If I have to get parts autozone is the last place to go and by brother in law works there. Stuff happens And the parts at all stores might come from the same place but it is nice to talk to someone that knows what they are talking about not some kid making $6/hr that doesn't care.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats just it i like the customer service at NAPA they are really helpful and nice but i got pissed when i have to keep replacing the same part. idk i guess there all getting there parts from China so maybe aftermarket stuff is the way to go.


----------

